# Galveston Bay



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Fishing is good but it could be better. The squirrely and switching winds made it tougher this weekend and we had to work hard for them but during the week when it was quieter and less boats the fish seem to respond more.

Croakers are getting the bites. And you cant buy croakers just anywhere and expect to catch fish on them. The quality of your trip is directly related to the quality of your croakers. My 3 main stops for Croakers are Bills Bait on 146, Boyds One stop on the Dike and lately Galveston Bait and tackle on the causeway has been receiving some excellent croakers. Good croakers have no red spots are extremely frisky and when they are in your livewell you should hear them croaking loud and in unison. This is the sign of a healthy livewell full of a bait and that will translate to a cooler of fish.

The bite has been funny lately. Some days they are super aggressive and they thump it so hard it will scare you and others days it is a really light bite and you have to be paying close attention to feel that bite. Keeping that rod high in the air and your line tight is something I constantly harp on my clients about. A good croaker fishermen has absolutely 100% feel of what their croaker is doing at all times. In my opinion it is just like working an artificial lure because you must constantly pop that croaker to get bites and a taught line is what catches fish.

If you want to continue the lesson give me a call and we will go hit it hard and have some fun.

Weekend dates left in August are the 12th 13th and 27th but plenty of weekdays open to fit you in during the week.

Give me a call to get hooked up!

See you on the water!
Capt Craig Lambert
galvestoninshorefishing.com
832-338-4570


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I just had a cancellation for tomorrow morning Friday 8/4

give me a shout if you want to get hooked up

Thanks
Craig
832-338-4570


----------

